# Deadlift decreasing?



## TampaSRT (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been working my way back up in lbs since hernia surgery last year. 2 weeks ago I pulled 475 for one rep and felt good. Last week I could only pull 455 for one and this week I couldn't get 455 all the way up. Is pulling once a week to much or should I lower the weight for reps for a few weeks and work my way back up? I was making steady progress and now I seem to be going backwards. Diet has been consistent for the most part as well as supplements.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 18, 2011)

TampaSRT said:


> I have been working my way back up in lbs since hernia surgery last year. 2 weeks ago I pulled 475 for one rep and felt good. Last week I could only pull 455 for one and this week I couldn't get 455all the way up.



TampaSRT,

*Overtraining*

You have overtrained your deadlift.  



TampaSRT said:


> Is pulling once a week to much or should I lower the weight for reps for a few weeks and work my way back up?



*Lower Back Deadlift Training*

The lower back is quickly and easily overtrained.  It needs more time for recovery.  

*Deadlift Frequency*

Deadlifting once every 7-14 days usually allows for recovery. 



TampaSRT said:


> Is pulling once a week to much or should I lower the weight for reps for a few weeks and work my way back up?



*New Deadlift Periodization Training Cycle*

Yes, you need to lower the weight to something fairly light and work your way back up.

You need to drop you deadlift weight down to around 380 lbs.  This will allow your lower back to recover. 



TampaSRT said:


> I was making steady progress and now I seem to be going backwards.



That is because you have overtrained you lower back.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## TampaSRT (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, I think I know my own answer. Sometimes you have to type it out and hear it from someone else before you listen to yourself


----------



## fraseram (Jul 19, 2011)

yup 
pretty much when ever something goes down be it pump or energy or mental willingness whatever you are working yourself too hard


----------



## zoco (Jul 19, 2011)

Take a week off...


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Jul 19, 2011)

zoco said:


> Take a week off...



zoco,

Taking a week off will help.  

However, I am a proponent of "Active Recovery".  That meaning preform some activity that is light and easy. 

"Active Recovery" appears to be a more effecive method in muscle restoration than doing nothing. Increasing blood flow to the muscles promotes recovery. 

To some extend that is what Periodization Training is about.  You back off, preforming the lift with a much lower training load.  Then you progressively increase the load.  

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2011)

If you're having trouble recovering from deadlifts just don't max out on them every week. Every few months is fine, do speed pulls or stiff legs, or even good mornings for lower back training and leave deadlifts for testing.

This is the conclusion i'm coming to as my deadlift gets heavier and heavier. Its fine when you're only pulling 200-300lbs but once you're pushing 400/500 the body just can't take that CNS rape i don't think.


----------



## Flathead (Jul 19, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> If you're having trouble recovering from deadlifts just don't max out on them every week. Every few months is fine, do speed pulls or stiff legs, or even good mornings for lower back training and leave deadlifts for testing.
> 
> This is the conclusion i'm coming to as my deadlift gets heavier and heavier. Its fine when you're only pulling 200-300lbs but once you're pushing 400/500 the body just can't take that CNS rape i don't think.


 

This^^^^


I would also look into some "weighted" Glute-Ham & Back raises. These will help aid in your lock-in strength.


----------



## TampaSRT (Jul 19, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> If you're having trouble recovering from deadlifts just don't max out on them every week. Every few months is fine, do speed pulls or stiff legs, or even good mornings for lower back training and leave deadlifts for testing.
> 
> This is the conclusion i'm coming to as my deadlift gets heavier and heavier. Its fine when you're only pulling 200-300lbs but once you're pushing 400/500 the body just can't take that CNS rape i don't think.


I think that is my issue, I have been maxing weekly. I think I will just skip them all together next time around and see how that goes. Also, I have been doing good mornings, maybe I should eliminate them as my lower back might be getting over trained. Deadlifts are like crack (not that I do crack), I can't seem to stop them!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2011)

Flathead said:


> This^^^^
> 
> 
> I would also look into some "weighted" Glute-Ham & Back raises. These will help aid in your lock-in strength.



Good call on the GHRs. If you have any way to rig these up do them, they're horrifically hard but they work a treat.

I think SLDL and GHR with some ham iso work would train the fuck out of your posterior chain without the CNS burnout associated with heavy deads.

Throw in cleans or speed deads on another day and boom. PR in 3 months.


----------



## MDR (Jul 19, 2011)

I think Gaz and Flathead are right on the money.  I don't think once a week is too often to deadlift.  I think it is more about how you are training than how often.


----------



## SuperLift (Jul 20, 2011)

Sounds like you need to take a couple weeks off to allow your body to fully recover then come back ready for chaos!


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jul 23, 2011)

MDR said:


> I think Gaz and Flathead are right on the money.  I don't think once a week is too often to deadlift.  I think it is more about how you are training than how often.



So you agree that you can deadlift once weekly, but don't MAX IT OUT every week ?


----------



## MDR (Jul 23, 2011)

chronicelite said:


> So you agree that you can deadlift once weekly, but don't MAX IT OUT every week ?


 
Exactly.  I think frequent maxes on anything is counter-productive.  I trained for years as a powerlifter, and maxes were always a special occasion.  Pulling or squatting a given weight a given number of times for the first time was far more common.  A couple of max days every training cycle is plenty, IMHO.


----------



## Merkaba (Jul 24, 2011)

Deads are about as CNS heavy as you can get...with squats. Maxing once a month would be too much in my book. Imagine that with some squat work and everything else.  Too much.   So I second and third and tenth the notion of more recovery.


----------



## TampaSRT (Jul 25, 2011)

Did my deads tonight, but instead of maxing I went with 315 for 3 sets of 12. Wow, that was a nice change up. Tore my ass up!


----------



## theyard13 (Jul 31, 2011)

I agree with a majority of the post here. Maxing that frequently doesn't allow the anaerobic system to progress, which is critical to increasing gains.


----------

